# Any Boaters Here?



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

One great thing about retiring in Mexico is that it would allow me to afford a bigger boat. :clap2:

Any words of wisdom for someone who wishes to bring down a boat? Particularly what needs to be done, will I need to worry about pirates, etc. Also, would a 30' cuddy have any problem going from PV to Cobo on a calm day?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It would certainly take more than a few days. Check your distances, pilot charts for weather, etc. Then, know your own capabilities and that of your boat & rigging. Do you know how to navigate at sea?
(ex-blue water sailor/passage-maker; Med., Atlantic, Carib., Pacific, etc.)


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> It would certainly take more than a few days. Check your distances, pilot charts for weather, etc. Then, know your own capabilities and that of your boat & rigging. Do you know how to navigate at sea?
> (ex-blue water sailor/passage-maker; Med., Atlantic, Carib., Pacific, etc.)


No, I'd have some learning to do. I understand its about 100m across.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You have years of study and sailing experience to gain, before you consider that trip.
Next topic.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I heard of some experienced sailor leaving FL last year for Progreso. Mx Navy found them and towed them in. They said they wouldn't try that again


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm always amazed by the number of people who sail off with GPS systems in a stock vessel, intended as a 'weekend toy' and definitely not built or equipped for offshore endurance. They don't realize that the first 'bad day' and you will have no battery power and all 'systems' will be down. Now, out of sight of land, they are unable to navigate. Soon, they're food for sharks. Rescue is very rare.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We have friends here with a 50 ft trawler with all the nav stuff. They go from PV to Ensenada and will only travel when conditions are ideal.


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

Who said anything about a sail boat? I'm talking a cuddy or cabin cruiser with twin big blocks. And I've been boating for years, just not in the ocean. I figure a 30' cuddy ought to handle 3'-4' rollers with no problem. It's about 100 miles of bay from what I understand. That's a 4 hour trip on a calm day. What I really worry about are pirates stealing the boat. Is that a concern?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

With twin big blocks I would imagine you could outrun any mythical pirates.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

johnmex said:


> With twin big blocks I would imagine you could outrun any mythical pirates.


Outrunning mythical pirates is easy - are there any real ones edub should be concerned about?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Outrunning mythical pirates is easy - are there any real ones edub should be concerned about?


NOW I know who to nominate for the BSPP! (Benevolent Society of Pedantic Posters)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

johnmex said:


> NOW I know who to nominate for the BSPP! (Benevolent Society of Pedantic Posters)


How was I being pedantic with my little joke about "mythical pirates"? Someone needs a better sense of humor, I think  .


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

You WILL need to do your homework on boating the western seas, including your response to an approach by an unidentified vessel. 21st century pirates do not fly the skull and crossbones, and can surely have an innocent looking deckhand be the only person in sight as they pull alongside. I do not boat the big water, but have several friends who do it regularly. I do not believe it to be as simple as outrunning a pirate vessel. 
A very close friend began with baby steps on a 32' Sailboat, and now sails all up and down the coast. He has made several statements such as "I won't ever try that again" but, as far as sailing the coast in general, he is hooked. I can't provide his email address, but, if you strike out finding big water guys here on the forum, I'll check with him about connecting you two. 
The comment about following seas is usually reserved for the iron wind crowd, so I'll just say Happy Boating.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If they are 'mythical', you will only be mythically dead. If they are real, you will be really dead.
Pirates aside; if you have no navigational experience, including wind drift, current calculations, blind piloting out of sight of land, etc., etc., you should reconsider; especially with a small motor boat.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

edub said:


> Who said anything about a sail boat? I'm talking a cuddy or cabin cruiser with twin big blocks. And I've been boating for years, just not in the ocean. I figure a 30' cuddy ought to handle 3'-4' rollers with no problem. It's about 100 miles of bay from what I understand. That's a 4 hour trip on a calm day. What I really worry about are pirates stealing the boat. Is that a concern?


Your original post said PV to Cobo [sic]. If by Cobo, you mean Cabo, it is more like 350 miles and it is not bay but open ocean. What most people do is coastal cruising up to Mazatlan then cross from there across the mouth of the Sea of Cortez. That is still more that 200 miles of open ocean. Regarding potential wave heights, I have been in waves over 10 feet from crest to trough more than once off the west coast of Baja. I think big seas are less common along the coast of the mainland, but it would be foolish to think that they never occur.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Like I said, my friends with the big diesel 50 footer will not head north to Ensenada from PV in big seas. He says it is just not worth it. So he waits until the forecast is benevolent for a few days before heading out. After returning to Ensenada, he is heading for Peru. He is not afraid of pirates. And he is a long distance stinkboater! He piloted his boat down from Anacortes originally.

Before that he sailed a Cat over from France. Sold it in Anacortes eventually before trying a motorized rig.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Cobo*



TundraGreen said:


> Your original post said PV to Cobo [sic]. If by Cobo, you mean Cabo, it is more like 350 miles and it is not bay but open ocean. What most people do is coastal cruising up to Mazatlan then cross from there across the mouth of the Sea of Cortez. That is still more that 200 miles of open ocean. Regarding potential wave heights, I have been in waves over 10 feet from crest to trough more than once off the west coast of Baja. I think big seas are less common along the coast of the mainland, but it would be foolish to think that they never occur.


I first checked the distance [Cabo to PV = 350 miles] and then saw Cobo and could not find it on a map so presumed someone would mention this or Cobo is a hidden hideaway paradise somewhere in Sonora. [not at all impossible]


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

@ Isla Verde: the original meaning of a pedant was a teacher.

So HEY! it fits you.

Good that JohnMex recognized that, no?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> @ Isla Verde: the original meaning of a pedant was a teacher.
> 
> So HEY! it fits you.
> 
> Good that JohnMex recognized that, no?


Of course, it does! Thanks, mickisue. Though I wonder what JohnMex has against teachers.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Of course, it does! Thanks, mickisue. Though I wonder what JohnMex has against teachers.


Nothing, teachers are the only thing that stands between us and an uneducated next generation. In my humble opinion it is the most under paid profession one could choose. It must be a labor of love. (BTW, The BSPP was once a highly sought after membership on a now defunct political forum I once frequented. Please don't take it as an insult.)

Back to pirates, with or without a skull and crossbones flag. Are these pirates any more dangerous than the narcos? If not, I wouldn't worry about it and just use common sense to stay out of any bad situations.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

johnmex said:


> Nothing, teachers are the only thing that stands between us and an uneducated next generation. In my humble opinion it is the most under paid profession one could choose. It must be a labor of love. (BTW, The BSPP was once a highly sought after membership on a now defunct political forum I once frequented. Please don't take it as an insult.)


Thanks for the clarification, and the compliment, johnmex  .


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

It seems to me that the danger of these mythical pirates is overrated.

OTOH, the danger of over-estimating one's abilities in strange, frequently treacherous waters probably would be hard to overrate.


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

What's with all the silliness? By pirates I'm just talking about being robbed due to being on a nice boat. I'm also talking about property theft at the marina. You guys really think I'm talking about some old movie pirates. Come on - let's be serious.

If I was going to Cabo, I would follow the coast and then straight across. I believe the gulf is only 100 miles wide at the widest point. And I'd imagine the Gulf has calmer waters than the open ocean, but I could be wrong.

Anyway, we have some pretty big water here in MI. In fact, we have a few lakes bigger than the Gulf. And of course I would sharpen my skills before heading across. Anyway, a 30' cuddy or better yet a cabin cruiser ought to handle 5' waves no problem. Going 100M on such a choppy day wouldn't be much fun though so of course I'd go on the ideal days.

If someone actually has made this trip I'd appreciate a heads up.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Generally, pirates are 'narcos'. They simply want your boat and will dispose of it as soon as it has been used for a delivery. You and your crew will be disposed of long before that.
Being approached by another vessel is a very frightening experience. They won't be nice; even the 'official ones', who fear that you may not 'be nice'.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Lake Erie and Lake St Clair is not the Pacific or the Gulf or anything like it. I say go enjoy it, you'll find a life changing experience.


----------

